# What Foreign Armies Can We Join?



## smoky

Which countries forces as Canadians can we join?


----------



## wongskc

Whichever country you as an individual have citizenship to.  Other than that, any country with a foreign contigent as part of their armed forces.


----------



## Brian McMillan

1) French Foreign Legion.
2) Spanish Foreign Legion
(I think that the Spain has changed its criteria and no longer acccepts foreign recruits into its legion, but I could be mistaken)


----------



## chk2fung

like wongskc said u can try an outfit like the french foreign legion.  Its easier, as in administratively easier, to join forces within the  British Commenwealth.  However, you still must be working towards a citizenship to that coountry.


----------



## 1feral1

As a former member of the CF, with now dual nationality, which I recived back in 1997 (Australian and Canadian), and one who has sucessfully made the leap into another Army, read on.....

In most British Commonwealth countries, you must be a resident (residency visa), with a ‘promise‘ to obtain citizenship within a set time. If not you will be realeased quicksmart.

Most military qualifications can be recognised at the discretion of the analysers of your qualifications, and if you come from a Commonweath nation), but some work up courses once  ‘in country‘ are usually a pre-requisite also. 

Age is also a factor, here in Australia its 17-35, or up to 42, with previous experience required.

In the UK, you can only do a maximun of 22yrs before they retire you.

Here in Australia you can stay from 17-60yrs old if you like.

There will also be a host of nations which you must be a citizen to join also, which could mean a 2-5 yr wait, depending on what country it is, and may not, and will mprobably not recognise anything you have done in Canada (USA for example), so beware.

Other countries, of a lesser stature may hire you on, but your life expectancy may be limited. I know of a few guys who joined some African countries, and were lucky to escape with their lives, experiencing much shock and trauma in primitve battle conditions, and seeing horrible things.

In my view, killing by ‘pay cheque‘ is just being a hired murderer, so best to stick with a country which has ties to the Commonwealth, and recognises you, who you already are.

I have worked long and hard to get where I am. I am only 26hrs door to door from my house on the southern beaches of Sydney, to Regina, back in Canada. Yet its been 4yrs since I have been back.

Theres more to it than getting here, and getting in. Its a new life, a second chance, and the most hugest thing I ever did in my life. Its a big challenge, and it might not be for everyone.

It has not been easy at times, but I have excelled here more than I ever could back in Canada.

So, if you wanna do it, good luck.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## DogOfWar

Spanish foreign legion is open to speakers of spanish only. Permanent residency status is required to apply to enlist in the states.(also a SIN number) The UK is VERY acommadating however they have some bizzare medical standards.(weight to height ratio). French foreign lgion can only be applied to from within France......


----------



## winchable

Speaking from experience, for the US forces, the number of jobs open to people with permanent residence status is very small, also you can‘t get a commission as an officer without being a US Citizen.


----------



## DogOfWar

news to me- thanks


----------



## DogOfWar

I had a recruiting Sargeant from the Corps tell me that if I flew down "bought" a SIN card he would have me on the cattle truck going to Boot camp over the weekend. I‘ve got family in Texas and seriously considered it for a while.


----------



## winchable

Like I said, wouldn‘t be a problem getting into a few trades, but there is a security clearance issue that comes into play with Permanent resident/non us citizens.
The officer issue holds true I know that for a fact, what specific trades are closed to non us citizens I‘m not sure of, but I‘m willing to guess infantry would be open to anyone willing (cannon fodder). I was going to apply to the USN as a Master at Arms, but there was a security restriction on tha trade so I didn‘t even bother starting the process.

Perhaps Maj. Baker could help out here.


----------



## DogOfWar

Yes that is certainly true for officer positions in the Marines. Its is only open to American citizens. I REALLY wanted 0311 rifleman.(you know cannon fodder) Not much interested in being an officer. Backed out because I love my country to much to leave.......


----------



## pte anthony

I have a friend that came back to the regiment after a basic engagement in the reg force he came back because he was placed in mechanized infantry and could not get a transfer to light. He has called and talked with both the Brits and the US and has recieved word back from both of his acceptance, to either.  :soldier:


----------



## winchable

I would guess that the basic trades (armour, infantry, arty) are open to perm residents.
It would be trades like intelligence, pilots, security(master at arms for ex), nuclear etc. that would accept us citizens only.


----------



## DogOfWar

sounds about right to me Che.....Sir


----------



## donkon

So are you guys saying that as a canadian citizen i can go today and just sign up for the marines and  get in?? i have some family there like aunts and stuff. I want to be a regular infantry marine. Always been my dream to be in the marines but thought that canadians cant join    can anyone tell me what i should do? If i cant do anything i will have a choice either cdn army or ffl. 

thx


----------



## DogOfWar

Sorry bro. Aunts arent close enough. Who knows though these guys will tell you different. I was informed by American Immigration that it would take me anywhere from 2 to 10 years to get a work visa to apply. Since I wouldnt buy black market papers. I have family in texas too. Aunts and Cousins. All of which are Marines. They hooked me up with recruiters and contacts but we couldnt work out the visa thing.


----------



## Ipsofacto

If I were you, I‘d throw in my lot with the French Foreign Legion.  I understand that the selection process takes just two weeks or so.


----------



## D-n-A

for the US bit, unless you have a member of your family that has a US citensenship, your chances of getting a Green Card(Perm Resisdent) is next to none.

without that card, you cant join the US Army or Navy 

Marines and Air Force as far as I know, will only accept you if you have a US citensenship, also if you have prior experiance in a military(that isnt US), you cant enlist in the US Air Force, even if you have a US citesenship.


----------



## portcullisguy

Ipsofacto, I believe you must also speak French to join the FFL.


----------



## Ipsofacto

No, the Foreign Legion is a polygot organization with french as an integral part of basic training. I was toying with the idea of joining until I read that the initial contract was for 5 years, and that the basic part of their training is anything but basic: four months of solid training, with the emphasis placed on brutal, unrelenting discipline.  I don‘t know, perhaps it would be better to be yelled at in a language I don‘t understand than in the CF and in my mother tongue.  A hard call.  Apparently the Spanish Foreign Legion stopped taking in foreigners in 1987.  From all accounts the Spanish Legion made the French legion look like a church ice cream social.  It wasn‘t an uncommon occurrence for the spanish legionnaires to be beaten to death for minor infractions.  Such a jolly lot, those spaniards.


----------



## casing

I don‘t recall exactly where I read this, but it was fairly recently.  Seems that as a result of manpower shortage, the Spanish Legion is once again taking foreigners.  Only from Spanish-speaking nations and supposedly said applicant must have a parent of Spanish citizenship.  I‘m certain about how accurate this information is. And they also accept female applicants.

Also, it is now the Spanish Legion as opposed to the Spanish Foreign Legion.  No point in calling something "Foreign" when it really isn‘t anymore.


----------



## chk2fung

As an aside, I heard somewhere that if you‘re an aboriginal from Canada, you can join the US military.  Something about a duel citizenship thing.  I remember reading in it during the war in iraq.  However some Canadian families were concerned about there sons fighting a war they didn‘t believe in.  I could be wrong.  However if you are an aboriginal then you may be able to skip that citizenship issue.


----------



## D-n-A

chk2f, you are correct, if your a regustured indian in Canada, you can join the US Military, I heard that a lot of the natives join the US Marines


----------



## smoky

i dont know for the U.S  my grandparents are american and my mother is but she gave her U.S up for canadian long story   i applied to get my U.S 
citizen under my grandparents blah blah so i gave up right there i find it amazing its tougher for a canadian to get in than some guy swimming over and touching the ,and ....


----------



## dimmer

hey in order to join the french legion you have to have had at least 5 yrs in the millitary already and cant be maried or over 40 there recruit process is very rirorous  the have there own web site i got it from a link on the ppcli site.


----------



## DogOfWar

thats not true you dont need 5 years of previous military experience. the over 40 thing is true. Married guys can enrol but they are enrolled as "single" and treated as such. The process is rigorous.....


----------



## DogOfWar

http://www.info-france-usa.org/atoz/legion/enlist.asp 

right from the embassy homeboy.


----------



## Danjanou

Guys do a search elsewhere on the site. We did the whole myths and truths of the Legion thing a few months back.


----------



## md200

Here is another site about the FFL.......

www.foreignlegionlife.com

Pretty interesting stuff


----------



## mjr payne

does anyone have any links for the british or australian foreign legion if there is one i looked but couldnt find anything but the french one


----------



## 1feral1

No such thing as an Aussie FL. Try www.army.gov.au for info.

Cheer,

Wes


----------



## mjr payne

thanks well does the british have a foreign legion or do they allow foreigners to join there army?


----------



## D-n-A

if your a canadian citisen, or a citesen of any commonwealth country, you can join the British Military


----------



## uzi

does anybody have an idea  that countries accept canadians serve in their army? I mean friendly countries with Canada.


----------



## orange.paint

Wrong place....


----------



## uzi

MikeL said:
			
		

> if your a canadian citisen, or a citesen of any commonwealth country, you can join the British Military



I checked today. they do take people from fiji,NZ,Canada,Aus..............but you have to be UK's resident, and have lived there for 5 years.


----------



## CougarKing

uzi said:
			
		

> I checked today. they do take people from fiji,NZ,Canada,Aus..............but you have to be UK's resident, and have lived there for 5 years.



Uzi

Who did you check with specifically or where did you look ? What you said is true if you just look up the UK Army website,  you probably saw these links:

http://www.armyjobs.mod.uk/RegularArmy/Requirements/Nationality/Soldier/

https://www.armyjobs.mod.uk/RegularArmy/Requirements/JoiningFromOverseas/Officer/

...but if you look up the Royal Navy website or the attached Royal Marines links, it just says you have to be a "citizen of an independent Commonwealth country"(like Canada) who has resided in the UK for a least "3 years" , as it says in this link:

http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/server.php?show=nav.4249



> Eligibility
> Nationality
> 
> British, Irish and Commonwealth citizens may join the Royal Navy or Royal Marines. However, certain career paths are only available to British citizens. See the link below for details.
> 
> Nationality Requirements for Career Options
> 
> Note:
> 
> A waiver of the above requirements may be granted by the Secretary of State for Defence for candidates who are British citizens at the time of application regardless of place of birth or former nationality.
> In exceptional circumstances a waiver of these requirements may be granted by the Secretary of State for Defence to persons who are Commonwealth citizens or citizens of the Irish Republic at the time of their application regardless of place of birth or former nationality. Any person who seeks such a dispensation will have their case considered on its individual merits.
> Only candidates holding British Nationality are eligible for the Submarine Service. No nationality waivers will be considered.
> 
> In addition, whether or not you are of UK origin, you should (normally) have resided in the UK for a minimum of three years  immediately prior to making an application. In certain circumstances, particularly when an applicant is of UK origin, or the country of residence is one where security checks can be carried out, a shorter period of residence may be accepted.



Apparently these Royal Navy rules don't apply to the Royal Marines, as the ff. link shows:

http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/server/show/nav.2977



> Nationality and Residence Requirements
> 
> To be eligible for entry into the Naval Service to which the RMR (Royal Marine Reserve) belongs:
> 
> (a) At all times since birth have been a British or Commonwealth citizen or a Republic of Ireland national.
> (b) The candidate must have been born in the UK, or a country or territory which is (or was then) within the Commonwealth or a Republic of Ireland.
> (c) A waiver of the above requirements may be granted by the Secretary of State for Defence for candidates who are British citizens at the time of application regardless of place of birth or former nationality.
> (d) In exceptional circumstances a waiver of the above requirements may be granted by the Secretary of State for Defence to persons who are Commonwealth citizens or a Republic of Ireland national at the time of their application regardless of place of birth or former nationality. Any person who seeks such dispensation will have their case considered on its individual merits.
> In addition, whether or not you are of UK origin, you should normally have resided in the UK for a minimum of 5 years  immediately prior to making an application. In certain circumstances, particularly when an applicant is of UK origin or the country of residence is one where security checks can be carried out, a shorter period of residence maybe accepted. If you are not a British citizen, you will be required to produce either a United Kingdom and Colonies passport, stamped with the unrestricted right to take up employment in the UK, or a Certificate of Entitlement certifying that you have this right.



I hope to hear the professionals' input on this, but probably the best thing to do (in your case, Uzi) is to make a long-distance phone call to confirm this, since websites aren't frequently updated even if these are UK MoD websites. Thanks in advance.


----------



## d-fi

The New Zealand Defence Force takes people from commonwealth countries, but it's the usual story of passing security clearances and becoming a New Zealand resident, i believe they do help you out with that.  You'll also have to get citizenship eventually but it's not like you can't have 2 citizenships.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Just to clarify one minor point. There is no 'British Foreign Legion'. If you join the British Army/Royal Navy/RAF as a commonwealth citizen, you are enlisted on the same contract as the native brits, at the same rate of pay, and in the same unit. For an example, in my squadron at the moment there are: Nepalese (not a gurkha, from hong kong), St Lucian, Jamaican, South African, Zimbabwean, Ghanian, Ugandan, Canadian (me) and Kiwi. 

When I joined the 5 year residency thing was mentioned, as it is now, on the website, but in reality, I arrived in London in Feb, went to the careers office after checking into a hostel, and 2 months later was on the train to basic training. The only proviso is that any citizenship/immigration needs are to be dealt with solely by yourself, for example, if I were to serve the full 22 year career, at the end of it, if I had not done anything about it, I would have 28 days following my discharge to leave the country, with no inherent right to stay. It normally takes 5 years residency to qualify for citizenship, and luckily time served out of the country but whilst in the forces does count.


----------



## rz350

MikeL said:
			
		

> chk2f, you are correct, if your a regustured indian in Canada, you can join the US Military, I heard that a lot of the natives join the US Marines



Does that apply to USAF as well? And to officer? Or just NCM?


----------



## SupersonicMax

I'm sure that if a Canadian Hornet pilot offers his service in the States, they won't say no....  

Max


----------



## CougarKing

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I'm sure that if a Canadian Hornet pilot offers his service in the States, they won't say no....
> 
> Max



Well that Hornet pilot would have to get his immigration status cleared away first in the States, since any US military branch is prohibited by law from assisting non-resident foreigners in the immigration process. Immigration status comes first, regardless of your qualifications- it's not like that Dutch Air Force pilot here in Canada who got into Aircom before getting citizenship (which he got recently), as mentioned in earlier in another thread.


----------



## geo

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Well that Hornet pilot would have to get his immigration status cleared away first in the States, since any US military branch is prohibited by law from assisting non-resident foreigners in the immigration process. Immigration status comes first, regardless of your qualifications- it's not like that Dutch Air Force pilot here in Canada who got into Aircom before getting citizenship (which he got recently), as mentioned in earlier in another thread.


Dutch pilot was on attached posting flying the CF18.... not quite the same situation


----------



## CougarKing

rz350 said:
			
		

> Does that apply to USAF as well? And to officer? Or just NCM?




BTW, NCMs in the US military are called "Enlisted Personnel" or "Enlisted Men/Women". Their sergeants (E-5 to E-9) are also called NCOs, though their Warrant Officers have a different status (they're SALUTED, hehe) from our warrant officers.


----------



## geo

Hmph... Cdn WOs work for a living !!!


----------



## 1feral1

Ya, we liaise with the US Army Ordnance Corps often, and I am up there sometimes daily when we have a crisis, and vise-versa. I know their Chief quite well. He is a top bloke, and his Coy will do anything to help us out. They are truly a great asset to us. Anyways, he gets saluted all the time from every direction. Salutes whilst carrying rifles too, but not in the way we know, but the rifle slung, and a normal 'without arms' salute. Looks wierd, but thats how it is in their Army, its their rules and regs.

On operations, Australians salute no one, not even our own. Compliments are paid to our officers by a "G'day" or "how ya goin Sir", nothing more. I have not chucked a 'boxer' since August.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## daftandbarmy

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Just to clarify one minor point. There is no 'British Foreign Legion'. If you join the British Army/Royal Navy/RAF as a commonwealth citizen, you are enlisted on the same contract as the native brits, at the same rate of pay, and in the same unit. For an example, in my squadron at the moment there are: Nepalese (not a gurkha, from hong kong), St Lucian, Jamaican, South African, Zimbabwean, Ghanian, Ugandan, Canadian (me) and Kiwi.
> 
> When I joined the 5 year residency thing was mentioned, as it is now, on the website, but in reality, I arrived in London in Feb, went to the careers office after checking into a hostel, and 2 months later was on the train to basic training. The only proviso is that any citizenship/immigration needs are to be dealt with solely by yourself, for example, if I were to serve the full 22 year career, at the end of it, if I had not done anything about it, I would have 28 days following my discharge to leave the country, with no inherent right to stay. It normally takes 5 years residency to qualify for citizenship, and luckily time served out of the country but whilst in the forces does count.




I took the precaution of writing the regiment I wanted to join before leaving Canada - sent a letter direct to the Regimental Colonel. It worked well. They arranged everything for me before I arrived in the UK. I turned up in London, spent a week in the enlistment process then went stright to depot. God Save the Regimental system. When I retired I got the dreaded letter inviting me to PUFO sharpish. My own fault I guess, should have done my homework. But who has that kind of time in the infantry, eh?


----------



## ronnychoi

Good thread here. I am personally waiting to get sponsored for citizenship by the U.S Marine Corps. They are very welcoming.. My friend is 22 years old and he has fought in Falluja already. Some stories he had were crazy to say the least. He said it was a good time...most of the time. There are many more armed organizations in the world other than the Canadians. Take your pick. :-\


----------



## daftandbarmy

Hey Ronni,

Good for you. Be careful though. It's not for everyone. For example, don't expect to retire back to your old home town, put a veternas plate on your car, and have people carry you around on their shoulders for all the great work you've done for your country overseas. Other countries pick fights (e.g., Iraq, Northern Ireland, Rhodesia) that many Canadians don't understand or support. It's likely that you will get home to see your families far less than other troops. Many of the benefits applicable to retired soldiers in foreign armies are not transferable to Canada. You may also face some discrimination in promotion , courses etc - though that was never my experience personally. And if you're killed or wounded... well, we won't go there, but it will be different for you and your family than for nationals.

So, make your choice with your eyes wide open and get over the 'romantic' notions of running away to join someone else's army just for fun. It's a serious commitment to leave alot of things behind (like Tim Hortons... my God, the sacrifices!) and support the foreign policy of some else's country at greater risk to yourself and family than some others.

Having said all that, once you've made your decision, go for it. No half measures in this department. Good luck Mr. Bond!

D&B


----------



## geo

D&B +1


----------



## GAP

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> Good thread here. I am personally waiting to get sponsored for citizenship by the U.S Marine Corps. They are very welcoming.. My friend is 22 years old and he has fought in Falluja already. Some stories he had were crazy to say the least. He said it was a good time...most of the time. There are many more armed organizations in the world other than the Canadians. Take your pick. :-\



Is that what is required now? 

I went down, the USMC sponsored me as a landed immigrant(1966), I was offered US citizenship 2 years later to comply with security regulations, but declined unless I could retain my Canadian citizenship.


----------



## ronnychoi

Basically you just need to get sponsored by a higher up in the organization you are wanting to join. In my case I was born in Manitoba and I do not have dual citizenship. Its tough (as in tedious) to get a working visa but possible. I heard many a Canadian had served in the Vietnam conflict. As for health benefits and such, I can mooch the Canadian system if need be. Pension is available to me if I stay in for xx number of years. In regards to promotions, why would they put someone incompetent in front of a potentially excellent soldier?

Albeit this is my plan B. Plan A is the Canadian army, and plan C is the Royal Marines. Plan D is French-Serbo Legion.


----------



## geo

Oy vey! lemme outa here


----------



## Towards_the_gap

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> Plan D is French-Serbo Legion.



the who?


----------



## Danjanou

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> the who?



I think they're an airsofter group ;D


----------



## ronnychoi

GAP said:
			
		

> Is that what is required now?
> 
> I went down, the USMC sponsored me as a landed immigrant(1966), I was offered US citizenship 2 years later to comply with security regulations, but declined unless I could retain my Canadian citizenship.



I'm sorry I really missed that, do you know if the rules have changed since 1966? I have a feeling they may have.


----------



## CougarKing

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> Basically you just need to get sponsored by a higher up in the organization you are wanting to join. In my case I was born in Manitoba and I do not have dual citizenship. Its tough (as in tedious) to get a working visa but possible. I heard many a Canadian had served in the Vietnam conflict. As for health benefits and such, I can mooch the Canadian system if need be. Pension is available to me if I stay in for xx number of years. In regards to promotions, why would they put someone incompetent in front of a potentially excellent soldier?
> 
> Albeit this is my plan B. Plan A is the Canadian army, and plan C is the Royal Marines. Plan D is French-Serbo Legion.



Ronny,

The last time I checked, you must BE A GREEN-CARD holder/Permanent Resident/Landed Immigrant in the United States if you a foreign citizen (without dual US-Canadian citizenship) who wants to enlist. And any US military branch is prohibited by law from assisting any non-resident foreigner in the immigration process.

check these links to confirm what I said.

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/joiningthemilitary/f/noncitizen.htm



> Basically you just need to get sponsored by a higher up in the organization you are wanting to join



Would you mind ELABORATING on this????? I certainly find this hard to believe, having studied myself in the United States on a student visa for 6 years and it's very hard for any foreigner to get a working visa to stay there permanently (anything short of marrying a US citizen of course).

The only foreigners who can join the US military nowadays are those First-Nations Tribal members in Canada, as well people from US territories/protectorates such as Puerto Rico, Guam and Samoa and yes, the Marshall Islands. (The last one is a signatory of the Treaty of Association, which allows the citizens of that nation to join the US miltary)

They also used to have a special program for people from the Philippines that allowed them to enlist in the United States Navy, but that ended in 1992 with the closing of the US bases in Subic Bay and Clark AFB with the termination of the Philippines's participation of the Treaty of Association, since it was also a signatory.


----------



## The_Falcon

I know I am getting late in this, but I am the only person who thought it was rather odd that the Brits would allow person's from the Republic of Ireland to join their military.  I know they are geographically pretty close, but still given the long history between the two countries, it just strikes me as a little odd.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Irish soldiers werving in the British Army has been a tradition for centuries. Since partition in 1922 they've still accepted Irishmen into the military. I served with many Irishmen in my time with the British Army and it's true, they're quite mad... and irreplaceable.


----------



## 1feral1

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> My friend is 22 years old and he has fought in Falluja already. Some stories he had were crazy to say the least. He said it was a good time...most of the time. There are many more armed organizations in the world other than the Canadians. Take your pick. :-\



Just remember Ronnie, its no game here in Syhteland. Falluja, Ramadi, Sadr City, Karadah, Dorah, etc. Ther are people here trying to kill you every day.

Its war, and its for keeps.

At 22, your friend is bloody lucky. A good time? Crazy stories? You almost make it sound cool, fun and inviting, almost 'romantic'.

Be careful what you wish for Ronnie! No wannabees here.

Now, as for joining a foreign force, I've only been home once since 2000. The 'coolness' of being in an other Army dies pretty fast when your thousands of km away from all thats dear to you. After +12 yrs, I still get homesick, and I am 47 yrs old! I've missed many special days, funerals, reunions and any other occasion. A new country is a new home. Your place of birth takes 2nd place, as does former loyalties too. You earn your citizenship from which others its a birthright!

In closing, remember one one thing Ronnie, there is NO glory in death, dying, and killing, and its by far an adventure. Its not a movie or TV series here. Endless long hard days, heaps of stress, little sleep, and hell literally 'razing' all around you.

Wes


----------



## Teflon

> Albeit this is my plan B. Plan A is the Canadian army, and plan C is the Royal Marines. Plan D is French-Serbo Legion.




I still want to know 

What the hell is the French-Serbo Legion?!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Must be a figment of Mr. Choi's imagination. I must say that my BS meter is starting to head towards the red zone on this one...


----------



## Towards_the_gap

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Must be a figment of Mr. Choi's imagination. I must say that my BS meter is starting to head towards the red zone on this one...



+1


funny though ;D


----------



## Danjanou

Teflon said:
			
		

> I still want to know
> 
> What the hell is the French-Serbo Legion?!



As I said earlier I think this is them  8)

http://www.1ppp.net/trotli/trotli45.jpg


----------



## The Bread Guy

Teflon said:
			
		

> I still want to know
> 
> What the hell is the French-Serbo Legion?!



May be a reference to the fact that the FFL's recruiting patterns seem to reflect where former soldiers who feel they have no other options are running away from post-conflict - as Wikipedia puts it, "The Legion's ranks historically were filled with enlistees from countries which were undergoing some sort of crisis."  For a while, I read someplace that it appeared that an awful lot of Serbs & Croats, leaving the 1990's unpleasantness at home, joined the Legion.


----------



## Teflon

Danjanou 

You must be right, they certainly look dangerous,....


----------



## ronnychoi

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> Just remember Ronnie, its no game here in Syhteland. Falluja, Ramadi, Sadr City, Karadah, Dorah, etc. Ther are people here trying to kill you every day.
> 
> Its war, and its for keeps.
> 
> At 22, your friend is bloody lucky. A good time? Crazy stories? You almost make it sound cool, fun and inviting, almost 'romantic'.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for Ronnie! No wannabees here.
> 
> Now, as for joining a foreign force, I've only been home once since 2000. The 'coolness' of being in an other Army dies pretty fast when your thousands of km away from all thats dear to you. After +12 yrs, I still get homesick, and I am 47 yrs old! I've missed many special days, funerals, reunions and any other occasion. A new country is a new home. Your place of birth takes 2nd place, as does former loyalties too. You earn your citizenship from which others its a birthright!
> 
> In closing, remember one one thing Ronnie, there is NO glory in death, dying, and killing, and its by far an adventure. Its not a movie or TV series here. Endless long hard days, heaps of stress, little sleep, and hell literally 'razing' all around you.
> 
> Wes



Well ask yourself why you joined those years ago. I'm joining cause I'm sick of seeing terrorist attacks in London, Madrid and other nice places. It's only a matter of time before people get slammed in my city or some other here in Canada/U.S. 

I'm fully aware of the implications in terms of ditching your family and friends. Definatley it is not easy sitting here at home on my little ass while there is good people overseas doing what they have to do. Including some of my friends.

I Don't want to try and be cool by saying to my friends, "ye ha i'm going overseas to fight". If this were true, I wouldn't have been training and applying to different forces. 

Maybe I'll get lucky and be taken in by my "own" country. I can see why they wouldn't want me. But to not even test me in training is a boot to the face.

-Pat


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

I haven't read this entire thread,  so I don't know if anyone has made these jokes yet....
(and before I forget,  "Which foreign armies can we join?")


** This is a joke,  I mean it with levity **
Well I think the salvation army is looking for a few good Canadians, also I know America is giving green cards and accelerated Citizenship for people if they serve in the military.  On a different note all together I am sure Al-quida is accepting applications ;D Although their recruiters are even harder to get a hold of than a CF recruiter.  :cdnsalute:   (Yes,  it took me two months of calling every other day to get a hold of that Sgt, and then I had to ambush him at his work place to get him to actually do the paperwork - in the end I got someone else to finish up his paperwork for him.)


----------



## Teflon

ronnychoi:


What the hell is the French-Serbo Legion?


----------



## ronnychoi

Hey, I just got a call from CF recruiters saying that they are taking a second look at my file in Ottawa. Good.
I called the FFL, French-Serbo Legion because the only person I've ever talked to about it was a Serb from Pristina, Serbia. He claims there are lot's of people from the Balkans namley Serbia.


----------



## ronnychoi

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> I haven't read this entire thread,  so I don't know if anyone has made these jokes yet....
> (and before I forget,  "Which foreign armies can we join?")
> 
> 
> ** This is a joke,  I mean it with levity **
> Well I think the salvation army is looking for a few good Canadians, also I know America is giving green cards and accelerated Citizenship for people if they serve in the military.  On a different note all together I am sure Al-quida is accepting applications  ;D Although their recruiters are even harder to get a hold of than a CF recruiter.  :cdnsalute:   (Yes,  it took me two months of calling every other day to get a hold of that Sgt, and then I had to ambush him at his work place to get him to actually do the paperwork - in the end I got someone else to finish up his paperwork for him.)




I had this cab driver from Tyre, Lebanon tell me for an hour how to make make Nitroglycerin. Then he wanted me to make it, also gave me his cell phone number. I wouldn't put it past El Quida/Hamas recruiters to find some patsy kids to do there shyt work.


----------



## Teflon

> I had this cab driver from Tyre, Lebanon tell me for an hour how to make make Nitroglycerin. Then he wanted me to make it, also gave me his cell phone number. I wouldn't put it past El Quida/Hamas recruiters to find some patsy kids to do there shyt work.



Are you applying?


----------



## Danjanou

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> Hey, I just got a call from CF recruiters saying that they are taking a second look at my file in Ottawa. Good.
> I called the FFL, French-Serbo Legion because the only person I've ever talked to about it was a Serb from Pristina, Serbia. He claims there are lot's of people from the Balkans namley Serbia.



Un petit conseil mon jeune ami. I wouldn't font des plaisanteries au sujet de la Légion Etrangère Française. Faites une recherche sur ces moyens au sujet d'eux.


----------



## ronnychoi

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Un petit conseil mon jeune ami. I wouldn't font des plaisanteries au sujet de la Légion Etrangère Française. Faites une recherche sur ces moyens au sujet d'eux.



Whos joking?


----------



## Teflon

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> Whos joking?



You've got to be joking,....
*
You mean you arn't joking?!*


----------



## geo

(and that's the frightening part.....)


----------



## ronnychoi

Hey, Brinks Security offered me a job today. Now thats scary.   ^-^


----------



## niner domestic

Ronny: I certainly don't want to trample on your youthful exuberance with wanting to join the plethora of armed forces you have mentioned but I'd like to caution you that in many instances one primary question asked is, "Have you currently or previously applied to any other Armed Force?" Now at first blush, this question may appear to be innocuous with it's purpose but it does speak volumes about you as a person to the service you are applying to join.  You may think it's a harmless question but it can and does raise yellow if not red flags to the recruiting office that you are simply on a) a fishing/tire kicking trip b) are throwing enough poop against a wall in the hopes that some of it may stick and c) that if by chance you were to be offered a position from more than one service that you'd be either use one against the other in a feeble attempt to negotiate a better MOC/terms of service or won't be able to make up your mind or make up your mind and move on to another offer thus wasting months of backgrounders and testing by recruiters.  

I wouldn't blame a recruiter one bit if they were to suggest to you that you come back when you are aware of your status of your other attempts however long that may be.  I also would be surprised if in all the security and background checks that the SOs didn't start noticing that there were multiple hits of inquiries on your info which would would certainly require a clarification by you which in turn may delay your application.  

When I joined the RN as a wren, I had already lived in the UK for 2 years, I was the widow of a Brit citizen who had been a Royal Marine, had my own right of colour to live in the UK via a right of abode certificate,  I had 2 grandmothers that had been wren nurses, and a grandfather that had been a Royal Marine and I still had to go through an extra long security/screening process, starting with getting my education accredited.  Don't think for a minute that you could ever waltz over to the UK and be in CTC in weeks.  They are going to want to see that you aren't going to boohoo at the first opportunity that you're homesick and want to go home, they use a as a measure that you have lived in the UK for a minimum amount of time.  Now I realize that I don't know you, but I do know the RMs and just from what your have posted so far, you wouldn't stand a chance because your loyalty to Britain isn't ringing true (not to mention you haven't mentioned HM at all and it is quite important that you give off an appearance of loyalty to HM. The RMs are kind of stickliers for that)

If I were you, I'd pick one service, do your homework, make sure all you ducks are lined up and wait it out before you willy-nilly apply to any and all comers.  If you get turned down for one, it may have serious implications on the next one you apply for and at the very least, raise a yellow flag or two that may delay your application.  Your loyalty to the contry your applying to may be questioned if it appears that you are pretty much poop flinging.


----------



## ronnychoi

You bet I'm poop flinging. That's what I was told to do. I was told to get out there and see what I can get into in the case I get denied from the Canadian Forces. I am 100% loyal to Canada, and would die for it.

My medical officer called me today and stated that they were opening my file again. My #1 priority in life right now is to get into Canadian infantry as a career. I plan on obtaining degrees from University's given the time and means.

The other countries that I was dabbling about are my backup plan. The Lt. that interviewed me said, "Patrick, do you have a plan B"?
I replied "No sir I don't". So I went home thinking "what if" they don't want me and started calling around the world looking for a sure thing. I was even skipping work and loosing money so that I could get my "Plan B,C's" in order.

Just because I'm from Canada, that doesn't mean I can't have other loyalties. Some of my friends and I think that if Canada doesn't want us, we can go to Belfast, Paris, or say California. Although it would be nice to have a "set" identity in Canada, I'd hate to abandon my family for the rest of my life.


----------



## CougarKing

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> Just because I'm from Canada, that doesn't mean I can't have other loyalties. Some of my friends and I think that if Canada doesn't want us, we can go to Belfast, Paris, or say California. Although it would be nice to have a "set" identity in Canada, I'd hate to abandon my family for the rest of my life.



Saying that is one thing. Getting permanently settled there in the States is another. Did you even read that PM I sent you clearing up some misconceptions you have about US immigration?As someone who used to study in the States myself, don't take what I have to say lightly.

I sincerely hope the CF accepts you first- you considering just the Reg. Army or did you try considering any reserve units in your home province as well?


----------



## ronnychoi

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Saying that is one thing. Getting permanently settled there in the States is another. Did you even read that PM I sent you clearing up some misconceptions you have about US immigration?As someone who used to study in the States myself, don't take what I have to say lightly.
> 
> I sincerely hope the CF accepts you first- you considering just the Reg. Army or did you try considering any reserve units in your home province as well?
> 
> 
> I was following the path that Canadian vets from Vietnam took. There are corners you can cut to get into the States. Yahoo "Canadians in Vietnam" and you will find more info.
> 
> My Science 20 teacher was in the CAR, he said the reserves are for babies. I sincerely hope the Regs accept me too.


----------



## GAP

What are you talking about.....there are no shortcuts. I still had to immigrate to the States the same as you will have to, but the rules have changed since then. Now you must be a US citizen to join.


----------



## Sig_Des

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> My Science 20 teacher was in the CAR, he said the reserves are for babies.



That's an insult to many. Especially reservists who have been killed and wounded overseas. Try doing some research before making blanket statements like that. Especially when just quoting other people.

Keep in your lane. It's a very small lane, but stay in it.


----------



## niner domestic

Ronny: Following M O'leary's advice, I'm going to jump in nicely and suggest you rephrase your paraphrasing of your teacher and understand one thing, whether someone is a reservist or regular force member, there is nothing baby-ish about what they train for.  Give your young head a shake, stop behaving like your some hero and listen to what the folks on here are trying to tell you and stop insulting our experiences and intelligence with your uninformed, piss and vinegar attitude.  Take it down a few notches hero.


----------



## CougarKing

GAP said:
			
		

> What are you talking about.....there are no shortcuts. I still had to immigrate to the States the same as you will have to, but the rules have changed since then. Now you must be a US citizen to join.



Sorry to interrupt you all...

GAP,

Actually, with no disrespect meant to a honored veteran like you, but today greencard holders/US permament resident foreigners can also join, aside from US citizens.

As stated in these links: 

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/joiningthemilitary/a/enlstandards_2.htm



> Citizenship
> 
> While there is a statutory requirement that only a United States Citizen may become a commissioned officer, this is not true for enlistment. Certain non-citizens can enlist in the United States Armed Forces. To be eligible to enlist, a non-citizen must:
> 
> 
> (1) Entered the United States on a permanent residence visa or has an Alien Registration Receipt Card (INS Form 1-551/I-551 greencard or stamped I-94), and
> 
> (2) Established a bona fide residence, and
> 
> (3) Established a home of record in the United States.
> 
> The visa and/or "greencard" must have sufficient time remaining on it (expiration date) to be valid during the entire term on enlistment. While non-citizens may enlist in the U.S. Military, they are not allowed to reenlist (stay in beyond their first term of service), unless they first become U.S. Citizens. However, there are accelerated citizenship procedures for non-citizens on active duty.



Here is another link:

http://www.af.mil/questions/topic.asp?id=8



> Enlistment into the U.S. Air Force, or any branch of the U.S. military, by citizens of countries other than the United States is limited to those foreign nationals who are legally residing in the United States and possess an Immigrations and Naturalization Service Alien Registration Card (INS Form I-151/551 -- Commonly known as a "Green Card"). Applicants must be between 17 and 35; meet the mental, moral, and physical standards for enlistment; and must speak, read and write English fluently.
> 
> Note: The U.S. military branches cannot assist foreign nationals in obtaining admittance into the United States. Questions concerning immigration to the United States should be asked of the U.S. Embassy. Only after immigration procedures are completed and an applicant is legally residing in the United States may an application for enlistment be accepted.
> 
> Furthermore, in order to be commissioned an officer in the U.S. Air Force, one must be a native-born or naturalized United States citizen.




Choi, 

I also hope you're PAYING ATTENTION as well!!!!


----------



## GAP

corrected


----------



## ronnychoi

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Ronny: Following M O'leary's advice, I'm going to jump in nicely and suggest you rephrase your paraphrasing of your teacher and understand one thing, whether someone is a reservist or regular force member, there is nothing baby-ish about what they train for.  Give your young head a shake, stop behaving like your some hero and listen to what the folks on here are trying to tell you and stop insulting our experiences and intelligence with your uninformed, piss and vinegar attitude.  Take it down a few notches hero.
> 
> 
> I don't know that just stuck in my head what he said to me. Maybe he has a vendetta against reservists.
> Trust me, I will always sit and listen to someone has been there because they know more than me firsthand.
> I would never disregard any good advice, that would make me a bad pupil.
> 
> Didn't the CAR gain a reputation more or less because of it's bad ass piss and vinegar attitude? I mean, this police officer told me that they were scared shytless of those guys in Quebec back in the 70's and 80's. If so, maybe I should boil my piss and vinegar some more. Regardless, no offense to reservists, it must be fun and all but the reserves aren't for me. I need to be running and doing certain things.


----------



## ronnychoi

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt you all...
> 
> GAP,
> 
> Actually, with no disrespect meant to a honored veteran like you, but today greencard holders/US permament resident foreigners can also join, aside from US citizens.
> 
> As stated in these links:
> 
> http://usmilitary.about.com/od/joiningthemilitary/a/enlstandards_2.htm
> 
> Here is another link:
> 
> http://www.af.mil/questions/topic.asp?id=8
> 
> 
> Choi,
> 
> I also hope you're PAYING ATTENTION as well!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Coug, I've spent over 24 hours reading those websites. I am paying VERY close attention. I'm not just looking into these things so I can get off. But hey Coug, thanks for all the great advice and suggestions.


----------



## 1feral1

I think Mr Choi is living in a fantasy world, and should he ever make it to the pshyc test, and interview, they'll see right through him. Bloody hell, I can already!

All talk as far as I am concerned, in the real world, he'd crap his pants and have tears big a horse turds crying for Mommy at the first incoming mortar rd.

I reckon he's got a fair deal of growing up to do. He just does not seem to grasp reality, and does not take any heed from 'real soldiers' or others with life experience on here.

He's just another liability.

As for Brinks offering a 22yr old a job (he may have applied though), ha, I call the BS meter on this one too. I was in the industry for 5 LONG yrs, the only 22 yr olds we had were janitors, and none of them barely spoke 'engrish'. There is such things as life experience and maturity which are paramount in that organisation. Judging from the quality of his posts, Choi lacks both. Its more than just carrying a loaded revolver and driving around in an armoured truck. I doubt if the Police would issue a carry permit for lawful employment to him anyways. 

Well Ronnie, as for your comments about 'Reserves as babies', try telling that to the Militia guys fighting right now, or better to the families of Reservists who have been killed in AFG. You got a long row to hoe son.

Regards from Baghdad,


Wes


----------



## ronnychoi

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> I think Mr Choi is living in a fantasy world, and should he ever make it to the pshyc test, and interview, they'll see right through him. Bloody hell, I can already!
> 
> All talk as far as I am concerned, in the real world, he'd crap his pants and have tears big a horse turds crying for Mommy at the first incoming mortar rd.
> 
> I reckon he's got a fair deal of growing up to do. He just does not seem to grasp reality, and does not takwe any heed from 'real soldiers' on here.
> 
> He's just another liability.
> 
> As for Brinks offering a 22yr old a job (he may have applied though), ha, I call the BS meter on this one too. I was in the industry for 5 LONG yrs, the only 22 yr olds we had were janitors, and none of them barely spoke 'engrish'. There is such things as life experience and maturity which are paramount in that organisation. Choi lacks both. Its more than just carrying a loaded revolver and driving around in an armoured truck. I doubt if the Police would issue a carry permit for lawful employment to him anyways.
> 
> well Ronnie, as for your comments about 'Reserves as babies', try telling that to the Militia guys fighting right now, or better to the families of Reservists who have been killed in AFG.
> 
> Regards from Baghdad,
> 
> 
> Wes
> 
> 
> Thats nice. Wes, I already had my interview and psych test. I do take heed. I'm not a liability. I speak engrish real good, please watch the racist overtones Wes. As for life experience, maturity and police issuing me a permit to carry, I think they would considering they cleared me for obtaining restricted and non-restricted firearms. I can buy a .50 cal sniper rifle if my little heart desires. I already have my security and safety clearance ticket. Maturity is obviously required when dealing with large amounts of cash.
> 
> When mortars come in, lot's of people cry, some do, some don't. I hope I don't. I think they drop mortars close to you when your sleeping anyways during training to see who looses bowel control. Most reservists aren't babies.
> 
> Stay safe and try not to loose 3 liters.
> 
> Pat
> 
> Cozy Canada


----------



## 1feral1

???

Racial overtones? Get stuffed! Don't go chucking that card around pal!

My point was the 'Armoured Car Industry' does does hire children to do a man's job.

You go ahead and buy your 12.7 x99mm 'sniper rifle' if it makes you feel like a man. Its people of your mentality who should not be allowed to possess fireams period.

Just because you have a certificate to possess or obtain firearms does not mean they'll issue out carry permits for 'lawful occupation'. Going to a proper range for a shoot, and having a judgement call in a split second to use deadly force is an entirely different matter.

You're untrained.

As for the use of mortars for training while troops 'sleep' to see if thy'll shyte themselves, mate, I don't know who told you that, but its wrong, and to even consider believing that, well feel free.

You just remember one thing, its your integrity on here not ours, but I don't think you give a fat rats arse anyways.

I'll try not to loose my 'three litres' as you rudely put it.

Get a life.

Wes


----------



## ronnychoi

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Racial overtones? Get stuffed! Don't go chucking that card around pal!
> 
> My point was the 'Armoured Car Industry' does does hire children to do a man's job.
> 
> You go ahead and buy your 12.7 x99mm 'sniper rifle' if it makes you feel like a man. Its people of your mentality who should not be allowed to possess fireams period.
> 
> Wes
> 
> You tossed up the deck.
> Well, if 22 is a child then yes, they hire big children to do men's jobs. I'm 21 by the way, I don't know where you got 22 from.
> I know I didn't say "12.7x99mm" sniper rifle.
> Lot's of people with my mentality have firearms. Many people with my mentality have Armoured Car jobs.
> C'mon Wesley, you know that.
> 
> Choi


----------



## 1feral1

If you want to start a flame war, fill your boots.

BTW 12.7 x 99mm is the standard name of the actual cartridge for the basic .50 sniper rifles used.

Mentality and maturity are two different things. I fight along side with 20yr olds here.

Glad to see your general firearms knowledge is up to speed.

Let the meltdown commence.


----------



## Roy Harding

Mr. Choi:

Since this thread started you have been deliberately aggressive and willfully obtuse.

Aggression is a fine attribute to be possessed of when facing an enemy - it's not so welcome in the company of friends - or those with whom you seek friendship.


Roy


----------



## I_Drive_Planes

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Mr. Choi:
> 
> Since this thread started you have been deliberately aggressive and willfully obtuse.
> 
> Aggression is a fine attribute to be possessed of when facing an enemy - it's not so welcome in the company of friends - or those with whom you seek friendship.
> 
> 
> Roy



Someone always says it better than me, I was just going to say "Shut your mouth and open your ears!"

Planes


----------



## ronnychoi

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> If you want to start a flame war, fill your boots.
> 
> BTW 12.7 x 99mm is the standard name of the actual cartridge for the basic .50 sniper rifles used.
> 
> Glad to see your general firearms knowledge is up to speed.
> 
> Let the meltdown commence.
> 
> Flame wars are for babies.
> 
> 12.7x107 is also a basic .50cal round Wesley. For units such as the M1A1.http://www.snipersparadise.com/equipment/rifles/pics/GEPM6.jpg MMkay Wes?
> 
> Also I did not specify which rifle, be it basic or complex, foreign or domestic.
> 
> Glad to see you keep an open mind when speaking of the thousands of different rifle models that exist.
> 
> Now Wes, meltdowns are for babies too. You can speak now.


----------



## armyvern

Mr. Choi,

Consider this your last warning. Get posting appropriately, leave the snide and denigrating remarks out of it. They are uncalled for. Once more and you will find yourself on the official warnings ladder. I highly suggest that you revisit the site membership guidelines. You would have seen them upon your initially becoming a member here.

The Librarian
Army.ca Staff


----------



## armyvern

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> error


No error at all Mr. Choi. It was seen.

The Army.ca Staff


----------



## ronnychoi

Sorry Ma'am


----------



## Trooper Hale

Mate, you wouldnt want to have a crack at Wes' firearm knowledge. What he doesnt know (from my various sources) could be written on the tip on a pin in capitals. He's the one who's copping the two way range.
Going into any military is a big deal, you shouldnt just whore yourself out to the highest bidder. Sit down, think about it and show some respect to the big boys of this site. Next time someone who says they've got 20 odd years experiance tells you something, even if you disagree, just nod and smile because lets face it, your probably wrong and they'r right.
If you do what i just said you'll find the military is brillant place to be. The people are the salt of the earth but if you rub them the wrong way your in for a world of hurt.
Slow down, reload and take your time looking through your sight picture before you start doing the "lebanon unload" again.


----------



## 1feral1

12.7 x 107mm is Soviet. Try finding such calibres on RIFLES in Canada, yet alone North America. I have not evens seen one here. That Soviet cartridge is used in their MG's. Thats not a car BTW.

Maybe you should consider taking up foosball Ronnie, or don't you already? Leave dealing with reality for the real men.


----------



## KevinB

WOW -- I've never actually seen anyone shoot themselves in the head so badly in a thread before.

Considering GAP was in VN with the USMC and had a son who served two tours in Afghan with the CF 
 Wes was a SNCO in the CF and now the RAA 
Teflon is a PPCLI SNCO


Geez - anyone else you want to wig out on?


----------



## 1feral1

Hey Hales, you settled in Bris-Vegas yet?

Will I see you here before I go, if not ,ANZAC Day perhaps??

Me thinks I'll be hanging out at the Bribie Island RSL for this years.

Cold XXXX's,

Wes


----------



## Teflon

ronnychoi

Only here for afew days and already you have a verbal warning and a bunch of good friends here

Can you really take Yourself seriously? All this thumping your chest, "I can buy all the 50 cal I want" attitude from some piss ant little crap who claims to know a someone from every where, does such and such or fought somewhere,....



> I had this cab driver from Tyre, Lebanon tell me for an hour how to make make Nitroglycerin. Then he wanted me to make it, also gave me his cell phone number.





> My friend who was in a Marine Force Recon unit used to smoke weed, hash, mushrooms, acid and break danced to 80's rap on linoleum floors while high on crack. He applied to the Canadians and got shut down.





> I just got my medical rejection letter from there. My medical officer said it was because of my drug use and violent history in high school.





> I speak engrish real good,





> I'm pretty sure aliens are smarter than us. Although if we had alien advisors in the States or where ever, I'm sure we'd listen to them.





> My Science 20 teacher was in the CAR, he said the reserves are for babies.



Oh and my favorate pass post of yours:



> The Lt. that interviewed me said, "Patrick, do you have a plan B"?



Well ronnychoi, from what I've seen of you so far, I wouldn't wish you on anybody, your piss ant little attitude for nothing *** clown








 I think it's safe to say that you've been run over putz!


----------



## 1feral1

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> Sorry Ma'am



I highly doubt it.

I guess we must be patient as we've all seen his kind come and go on here, but by the way he has behaving, he may go out by his own demise and sooner than we think.


----------



## The_Falcon

Just a point Wes, Brinks does hire younger 20somethings (myself included when I was 22) mainly Police Foundations students, using the lure that this can be used as a step to the police ( :)  That said employment is conditional upon passing a 5 pratical shooting course, which for some can be "intense" (considering they may never have fired a pistol, let alone been on a structured range.), especially when one of the trainers for the GTA is a MCpl in the QOR.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

ronnychoi.......thanks for the entertainment.

and just to add to what everyone else has said...wind your neck in. your bullsh*t  'so and so told me.....my friend is in the USMC....I knew this guy once...' means absolutely jack poop to those of us who have been there, done that, some of whom are still there, doing that. There are a fair few persons on this board with foreign military experience, who are more than willing to advise and answer questions for those who wish to follow the same route, but all your blustering actually makes us less likely to help you.

And if you ever succeed in joining the CF/USMC/RM/Soldier of Fortune featured ninja unit of the week, you'll last about 5 mins with that attitude.


----------



## 1feral1

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Just a point Wes, Brinks does hire younger 20somethings (myself included when I was 22) mainly Police Foundations students, using the lure that this can be used as a step to the police ( :)  That said employment is conditional upon passing a 5 pratical shooting course, which for some can be "intense" (considering they may never have fired a pistol, let alone been on a structured range.), especially when one of the trainers for the GTA is a MCpl in the QOR.



I was 25, the others were well into their 40's, as they looked for life expereince, older people, all married and settled. Not some hoon and pisshead wannabee rogue. Attitude means everything, and first impressions count. The Regina Police always looked down at us, often refering to us as Dirty Harry wannabees. I would not consider the 'Crewman, Armoured Truck' a stepping stone to the police career wise. That was 20yrs ago, and the pay was crap then for the risks taken (about 12.00/hr), two man crews when there should have been three, etc - of course all cost cutting by cowardly gutless management, and was one of many the reasons why I got out of it. 

It was simply an armoured courior, entrusted with cash (and there was lots - you know what I mean), and other cheques, valuables, etc. It did however keep you in good stead in responsibility, and related subject matter field. For the most of my time in that profession, I did the entire gambit. Drove, guarded and did the crewchief thing, plus some ATM servicing, and doing all the firearms training and firearms maintenance for the entire province. I do hope you get where I am coming from. There can be 22 yr olds with the maturity and responibility well beyond their years, and of course vise vera, but in general, younger aged people were not hired. It was policy, at least in 1985. 

Either way, this guy sends up a dirty great big big red WARNING flag, and that we can agree on. As I said in a previous post, I work along guys in their 20s here, some in command of AFVs worth a couple of million bucks, and they have had to make snap decisons on things I can't comment on here. I admire them for the courage, tenacity, and quick thinking.

You get where I am coming from?

If this Ronnie bloke somehow falls through the cracks and find himself  enlisted in a military force, his instructors, if not his peers will sort him out, all the way the door, frogmarched of course. He'll be eaten by his own kind, and they will!

At the end of the day, on my first response to him, I was trying to attempt to give him some worthwhile advise, and his cockhead attitute brought out his true colours.

Any Force, even the 'mall police' would be better off without him.

Regards from Baghdad,

Wes


----------



## Michael OLeary

Folks, there's plenty of feedback in the thread now for ronnychoi to ponder.  Ronnychoi, I suggest you take some time to review what has been said here from some very experienced soldiers, and weigh that against other things you've heard.  Your start here has been rocky, but it doesn't have to stay like that if you approach these forums with a slightly different attitude.

Unsual caveats apply: if you have something material to add, and isn't just a continuation of the preceding banter, then please ask a Mod by PM (with your message text for review).  But don't be surprised if the Mod says "no" because any addition may also require the thread left open for rebuttal, along with the risk of furthering the death spiral it's been in.


Army.ca Staff


----------

